# Diy Bow vise



## Cisurfer (Feb 21, 2019)

**** that’s great. If I can use it so it screw in through the back on riser so I don’t have to remove my stabilizer each time it’ll be great. I may try this one out. Thanks!


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

I'll post pics how I do with my ad mount work great.

Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## HigdemHunter (Aug 24, 2017)

Looking forward to see how it turned out.


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

Will this help


----------



## Cisurfer (Feb 21, 2019)

briano23 said:


> Will this help
> 
> View attachment 7054889
> 
> ...



Loved how you used the slip in nut from the stabilizer. What length bolt did you go with? I’m going to use that same piece from stabilizer as well. Great idea


----------



## boostersteelaxe (Aug 31, 2019)

This is a fantastic idea mate don’t mind if I use here in Australia do you lol


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

Cisurfer said:


> Loved how you used the slip in nut from the stabilizer. What length bolt did you go with? I’m going to use that same piece from stabilizer as well. Great idea


It's a 5/16-24 bolt 2 1/2"

Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

briano23 said:


> It's a 5/16-24 bolt 2 1/2"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


Works for me hope it works for you.

Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

briano23 said:


> It's a 5/16-24 bolt 2 1/2"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


5/16-24.* 11/2" not 2 1/2"

Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Smart idea.


----------



## Mark Frost (Oct 6, 2018)

Good idea. Any idea on how much weight it could hold? 5 lbs or so?


----------



## Mhill88 (Jan 19, 2020)

Good idea. Gonna have to try this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mark Frost said:


> Good idea. Any idea on how much weight it could hold? 5 lbs or so?


Once you tighten the pivot nut it's hard to move so I say at least 5 pounds.

Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## MTWapiti (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## chipdip (Nov 6, 2019)

Definitely going to build this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmantl (Oct 31, 2015)

Just ordered one from Amazon for 6 bucks!


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm very happy with the one I have. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## sfeuerborn (Jan 27, 2020)

so slick!


----------



## hardsnow (Feb 26, 2020)

i know what im making next!


----------



## Jcsrookie (Feb 11, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## adamsarchers (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice - I really enjoy all of the great DIY ideas on AT.


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

sweet


----------



## Approachme (Jan 8, 2020)

I just ordered one off Amazon. Definitely the most cost effective DIY vise I've come across. Hope it works


----------



## Ravix (Mar 2, 2020)

Neat! I need one of these.


----------



## washingtonchan (Feb 27, 2020)

Saved this idea!


----------



## Bvs12 (Feb 10, 2020)

Look good!


----------



## NYbowhunter80 (Jan 27, 2020)

Great idea! Love these diy projects!!


----------



## jorman17 (Sep 18, 2018)

I just use a vice now. Mite switch


----------



## Approachme (Jan 8, 2020)

Got mine and set it up. At 7-ish pounds I think my bow is too heavy for it as it will not stay in all positions.


----------



## callsignOdin (Jan 14, 2020)

Excellent idea. I'm gonna put it to use.


----------



## cristigeo (Jun 6, 2019)

very useful


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Good alternative to the high priced vices.


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

that came out awesome


----------



## Daniels12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Good Work


----------

